# Toltrazuril 5% - 200mL Baycox®



## alsea1 (Sep 15, 2015)

I found this on amazon for 49.99 per bottle.
Is this the one dose product some are using to combat the dreaded cocci?
Since it is off label. those that have used it have you found info in regards to milk and or meat withdrawl periods?
I love the idea of one dose but am cautious.
Thanks for your input on this.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2015)

That's what we use.  And, it works very well.

I was not able to find any information about milk withdrawal, but I did find something about meat withdrawal but I don't remember. 

But, we've never had to treat an adult goat for cocci just kids, so it hasn't really been an issue.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2015)

I found this site that says 56 day meat withdrawal for calves.

If you click the link for the baycox for piglets, it say 49 days.

I haven't been able to find anything for goats.

http://www.bayeranimal.co.nz/products/baycox-c.aspx


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 15, 2015)

I have used it too, under a vets supervision  It seems to work well.

Don't know about the withdraw though


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I have used it too, under a vets supervision  It seems to work well.
> 
> Don't know about the withdraw though



I'm surprised that a vet would give you any advice on it since it isn't approved by USDA for use in the US.
Our vet from the vet school did not recommend we use it
Our friend who is a vet who raises goats when we told h him about how it had worked for us said he might try it and asked where we got it from

@alsea1  we get it from a website called horseprerace.com
The website is set up in Panama but it is shipped USPS flat rate from Florida
Toltrazuril is a compound that was developed many many years ago and the patent has expired so anyone can make it
Baycox is the brand name for Bayer's version
It is sold by other companies by other names
Horse Prerace is what is known as a "compound pharmacy"
They are in FL and I think a little sleazy
They sell some performance enhancing products for horse racing, llama racimg , dog racing, etc anything you can race
FL is ground zero for horse buggy racing and dog racing both equally sleazy industries
But everyone I know gets Toltrazuril from them
It's $39.95 right now for 200 ML

 I'm curious if what you see on Amaon is actually Bayer brand Baycox or a knock off like what horse Prerace has they call theirs Baycox but it doesn't have that on the bottle 

I do remember finding one study done in New Zealand on goats and it was very effective

Our experience is that it is very effective
You give a dose and 0 cocci
We give all of our kids a dose at 3 weeks, 6 weeks, and 9 weeks


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2015)

This is what we get


----------

